# Belo Horizonte * Brazil



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Belo Horizonte (Beautiful Horizon) is the capital and largest city in the Brazilian state of Minas Gerais, located in the southeastern region of the country.










Over 5,497,922 people (as of 2010) residing in the Belo Horizonte Metropolitan Region, or Greater Belo Horizonte, it ranks by far as the third most populous urban agglomeration in the country, after only the Greater Sao Paulo and Greater Rio.

wikipedia.

Rules: 5 photos per post*
*except post #0 



Brazil Trip 2008 - 01242008 - 501 por Robert Blackie, no Flickr


Mirante está de cara nova by Portal PBH, on Flickr


















MariaTheresa

Brazil Trip 2008 - 01242008 - 489 por Robert Blackie, no Flickr


Oscar Niemeyer by Portal PBH, on Flickr


















MariaTheresa


Mirante está de cara nova by Portal PBH, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Edificio Niemeyer in Belo Horizonte by bikespots, on Flickr


Colégio Arnaldo – aos 100 anos, patrimônio cultural reúne histórias e boas lembranças by Portal PBH, on Flickr









Paulo Yuji Takarada 








Paulo Yuji Takarada 

Divulgada a classificação dos concorrentes à licitação para novas permissões de táxi em BH by Portal PBH, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Praça da Savassi by Haroldo Kennedy, on Flickr











Praça da Savassi by Haroldo Kennedy, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Paulo Yuji Takarada 










02-02-2013_SY5_3237 by Secopamg, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Mineirão/Cruzeiro by joaocarlosfns, on Flickr


Você não sabe o que é sublime? by @OLucasConrado, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Savassi Festival 2012 by Savassi Festival., on Flickr


Savassi Festival 2012 by Savassi Festival., on Flickr


Savassi Festival 2012 by Savassi Festival., on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Belo Horizonte by Christyam, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

DSC_0248 by gladri, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MaryTheresa









MaryTheresa


----------



## Nightsky (Sep 16, 2002)

Looks beautiful and modern!


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

MaryT








MaryT








MaryT








MaryT









MaryT


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Praça Savassi by somel, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Praça Savassi by somel, on Flickr


Praça Savassi by somel, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Praça Savassi by somel, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photos from Belo Horizonte


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

^^


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Eduardo Silveira


Down below lies a city! by W Gaspar, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Belo Horizonte by Christyam, on Flickr


----------



## xrtn2 (Jan 12, 2011)

transferred for next page


----------

